# opinions on old school rockford RFA-64 mids?



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

i came across a set of rockford audiophile rfa-64 mids in my room when i was cleaning up, i bought these brand new way back and never installed them. i remember reading a glowing review in car stereo review ( 7 door woofers tested ), so i was a bit underwhelmed when i installed these last week ( replaced old alpine type x mids ) and found the midbass a bit lacking. any body care to give an opinion on these drivers?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Lacking in comparison to the Alpines? or lacking in comparison to what you expected from them?


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

they were lacking compared to the alpines, which had a noticeably better low end.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe the T/S specs on the alpines are just better for an infinite baffle (door) install...

How sealed / deadened is your door?


----------

